# Xorg:n kanssa ongelmia

## BenZkie

kun koitin xfreen kanssa atin ajureita, en saanu toimimaan ni unmergesin xfreen ja aattelin asentaa Xorg:n ja ku se compilee sita ni jamahtaa tallaseen kohtaan kun:

"* Switching to ati OpenGL interface..."

Eika siita ole menny mihinkaan 4-5 tuntiin  :Smile: 

----------

## pussi

tässä vaiheessa kannattaa varmaan kertoa mikä näytönohjain koneesta löytyy  :)

----------

## BenZkie

Radeon 9800 XT (256mb)

Tommonen  :Smile: 

----------

## spctr

koitas tehdä tuo osio manuaalisesti:

```
# opengl-update ati
```

ati:n ajurithan on jo asennettuina?

----------

## BenZkie

Ei toimi manuaalisesti ja pitais olla asennettuna, mut jos koitan emerge ati-drivers uudestaan ni

!!! Error: the virtual/x11 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

ja oon unmergannu xfree, koitin vielä uudestaan.

----------

## Flammie

Olet kai varmistanut ettei mikään muu paketti ole sotkenut tai sotkemassa xfreetä takaisin? Muutaman ebuildin tasaaminen xorg-aikaan näyttää vielä olevan vaiheessa ja noita xfreestä riippuvia on jokin määrä. Ja mitäs se emerge --pretend, jonka virheilmoitus kehottaa tekemään, sitten sanoo?

----------

## BenZkie

Sanoo tällästä:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

emerge: please tell me what to do.

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuildfile | tbz2file | dependency ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < system | world >

   emerge < sync | info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge help [ system | config | sync ]

Options: -[abcCdDefhikKlnoOpPsSuUvV] [--oneshot] [--noconfmem]

                                    [--columns] [--nospinner]

Actions: [ clean | depclean | inject | prune | regen | search | unmerge ]

   For more help try 'emerge --help' or consult the man page.

----------

## pussi

Hyödyllisempää olisi kait kokeilla: emerge -p ati-drivers   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BenZkie

Oon aika uus Linux käyttäjä ni en tie niin paljoo  :Smile:  Mut tollasta:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xorg-x11 ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xorg-x11 (from pkg x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1

----------

## Rotonen

Nu tuossahan on ongelmana se, että atin ajureiden dependenciesseissä on mukana xfree, jota et tahdo käyttää. Ja kun xfree on toistaiseksi gentoon "virallinen" x-serveri (vielä ainakin jonkun aikaa), helpoin ratkaisu olisi asentaa atin ajurit käsin xorgin x-serveriin.

----------

## Mikessu

No sen pitäisi toimia niinkin, että laittaa xorgin ja sitten xfreen injectillä. Sen jälkeen asentaa ATIn ajurit. Ainakin minulla toimi näin ongelmitta.

----------

## Rotonen

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> No sen pitäisi toimia niinkin, että laittaa xorgin ja sitten xfreen injectillä. Sen jälkeen asentaa ATIn ajurit. Ainakin minulla toimi näin ongelmitta.

 

Niin, tuo kyllä helpompi keino. Aina välillä unohtuu, että asiat voi tehdä muutenkin kuin kiipeämällä persaus edellä puuhun  :Smile:  Ja tuossa vielä etuna se, että loppuu se jatkuva xfreen kinuaminen deppeihin.

----------

## Flammie

Tuo on kyllä vähän outoa että ati-drivers vaatii xfreen, koska ebuildissa on riippuvuudet vain virtual/x11:lle ja xorgin pitäisi se se täyttää. Mutta eipä tämä siirtymä nyt liian kätevästi voisikaan sujua. 

Niin ei kun tuo onkin ati-drivers-3.2.8, tuossa testausversiossa 3.9.0 asiaa on ilmeisesti sitten korjattu...

----------

## pussi

Ja kun olet uusi linux-käyttäjä niin pistetäänpä vielä miten edellämainittu käytännössä tapahtuu:

```
emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

emerge ati-drivers 
```

että näin :)

----------

## keno

vähäse jälessä vastaillaan, mutta xorgin kanssa on turha koittaa atin ajureita saaha toimimaan, sillä ne ei yksinkertasesti toimi. nvidian kanssa asianlaita on paljon parempi (mikä on toki ikävää).

----------

## jmz2

 *keno wrote:*   

> vähäse jälessä vastaillaan, mutta xorgin kanssa on turha koittaa atin ajureita saaha toimimaan, sillä ne ei yksinkertasesti toimi. nvidian kanssa asianlaita on paljon parempi (mikä on toki ikävää).

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 niin ati-drivers asentuu xorgin kanssa. 3.9.0 versiossa on riippuvuus xfreehen korvattu virtual/x11:llä. OpenGL:ää varten täytyy päivittää myös uusin opengl-update, jota joutuu ainakin vielä käsin säätämään, että se suostuu kääntymään.

----------

